# M.V. British Marquis



## Aeron (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all.

Afraid this post is from someone totally new to your forums, and i hope i am not doubling up on this request somewhere else.

I am seeking info and pictures of M.V. British Marquis.
I found one picture in your gallery and while is doesnt list MV in the name, can i presume this is the ship i am looking for??

If it is, can anyone guide to a better pictureof it, or even of a sister ship. I am looking for a picture good enough to print out and frame, along with some details about it.

I found these details, and again can anyone confirm please that these are from the ship i seek?
BRITISH MARQUIS - 1946 
Code letters: GWVL Official Number: 180869 
Rigging: steel single screw motor tanker; 1 deck; 2nd deck in forehold; 17 bulkheads; fitted with direction finder, 
echo sounding device, gyro-compass & radar; machinery aft; cellular double bottom under engine 
67 feet, 37 tons; Deep Tank forward 32 feet, 383 tons; Forward Peak Tank 129 tons 
Aft Peak Tank 165 tons 
Tonnage: 8,563 tons gross, 7,500 under deck and 4,908 net 
Dimensions: 496.6 feet long, 62 foot beam and tanks 33.9 feet deep; Poop 98 feet; 
Bridge 47 feet; Forecastle 47 feet 
Construction: 1946, William Doxfor & Sons Ltd. in Sunderland 
Propulsion: 2-stroke, single acting oil engine with 4 cylinders of 23 5/8 inches diameter each; 
stroke 91 5/16 inches; 687 machinery numeral; engine by the builders 
Owners: British Tanker Co. Ltd. 
Port of registry: London 

Thanks in advance.

Ian


----------



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

Ian,
I haven't seen the photo you refer to of British Marquis but would imagine it is of that vessel, the BP Tanker funnel is unmistakeable even in black and white! In colour it would be black,white green white red. The Marquis was launched by Mrs Ernest Bevin in 1946, the wife of the then Foreign Secretary. British Marquis was scrapped in Bo'ness in February 1962.

John


----------



## Aeron (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks John
Its good to know i'm on the right track.

Unfortunalty the picture on this sties gallery sint that great, at least from the perspective framing it as part of a display.
so if any still can tell me a sister ship to the Marquis i would appreciate it as i am happy to use a pic of that ship instead.



Ian


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Aeron,
Dont know if she is a sister, but was built at same time[2 months earlier] with almost same measures at the same yard, the BRITISH MAJOR 1946.


----------



## Aeron (Feb 21, 2007)

Cheers Ruud.
from the photo she certainly looks the same.
I'll print both pics out in a few days and have a closer look.

Thanks. 

Ian


----------

